
UK House of Lords Report on AI - npr11
https://www.parliament.uk/business/committees/committees-a-z/lords-select/ai-committee/news-parliament-2017/ai-report-published/
======
npr11
TL;DR version at [https://social.shorthand.com/LordsAICom/32KXpihQLj/ai-in-
the...](https://social.shorthand.com/LordsAICom/32KXpihQLj/ai-in-the-uk)

